# OY!!!



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Well I am thinking good thoughts for Zoe and she fee;s better soon


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Sending healing vibes for the lovely Zoe :hug:

And hope the wedding goes well


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Oy indeed! With everything you have on your plate, this concern about Zoe is the last thing you need! Sounds like you have made arrangements which are ideal - a caregiver who has only a few dogs she will be in good hands.

I am sending positive energy wishing Zoe good health and YOU and your family a beautiful wedding!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh dear.....this is worrying. And just when you don't need one more thing to deal with. Sending lots of positive vibes your way that whatever is going on isn't serious. It's good that you have her under vet watch because being a puppy, it's less likely to be anything serious disease-wise_ (I think)_ and maybe quite possible something she ate. So, watching carefully is a good idea. I hope this will get figured out soon. Lots of good wishes coming your way.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Not what you need just before the wedding. Still, she's seen the vet and had all the tests done so with a good caregiver, I'm sure she's going to be fine. I've never had such a perceptive dog as my Poodle. He notices everything. Perhaps Zoe senses something BIG is happening in the household and the nervous excitement has effected her too. Sending happy thoughts for a wonderful wedding and a well Poodle.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Mfmst said:


> Not what you need just before the wedding. Still, she's seen the vet and had all the tests done so with a good caregiver, I'm sure she's going to be fine. I've never had such a perceptive dog as my Poodle. He notices everything. Perhaps Zoe senses something BIG is happening in the household and the nervous excitement has effected her too. Sending happy thoughts for a wonderful wedding and a well Poodle.



No , thought of that. We even have family staying in the house that she took a liking to right away.
She was gagging a bunch yesterday and her poop is a little loose.


----------



## Sweetearlgrey (Mar 3, 2015)

Just curious do you take her on a walk around lakes and other water sources often? I see you're in NJ so it might not be this, (idk if you get salmon) but our dog used to get really sick and we couldn't figure out why, we'd have to give her lots of fluids, and IVS and the vets were confused to all get out. Pretty much it turns out that she was probably getting into some salmon around the lake we go walking at and there is a thing called Salmon Fever, which has a lot of symptoms you listed. I'm not sure if it happens with other fish or not, but that could be a little thought for you. I hope your girl gets healthy very soon! And congrats to your son!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

You certainly do have a full plate!! But it sounds like you have it under control with Zoe. Hope this is all just a little blip and all turns out well..... try to have some fun! I'll put ya on my prayer list!!!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

mom2Zoe said:


> Took Zoe to the vet yesterday because she did not eat or drink anything all day and she is lathragic. They ended up giving her fluids and not sure what is going on.
> 
> They did not rule out an obstruction because she is still such a puppy and will eat bad things..
> 
> ...



If it is all for the same diagnosis then you should get whatever percentage you are entitled to minus your initial deductible. That deductible is only taken out once a policy year for a diagnosis. Did you make sure to check the box that says continuation of a previous claim?


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

here's hoping zoe gets well soon.


----------



## mom2m (Dec 24, 2014)

Best wishes to you and your family...for Zoe and a wonderful wedding.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow, it does all hit the fan at once, doesn't it?

Prayers and well wishes that Zoe is up to her usual in no time and that the wedding runs smoothly. (and the marriage as well!)

Hang in there!


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Good thoughts for Zoe!! Hope that the insurance gives you some money back soon!


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Zoe is feeling better and did gr8 for her first time overnight!!!!
I am happy... 3 more days until the wedding.:cheers2:


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Excellent! That is sooooo good to hear!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Good news! Yay!!


----------



## mom2m (Dec 24, 2014)

Glad the overnight went well.

Best wishes to your family for the upcoming wedding.


----------

